# Happy Birthday Silversage!!



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 29, 2014)

Wishing you the best day ever!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 29, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Silversage!!


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 29, 2014)

Happy Birthday Silversage!

I think of you every time I make carrot cake with cream cheese icing, which is rather often..


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 29, 2014)

Happy Birthday
     Silversage

Josie


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 29, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 29, 2014)

Have a great day!


----------



## Somebunny (Jun 29, 2014)

Happy Birthday  Silversage!


----------



## Silversage (Jun 30, 2014)

Thank you all!

I had a lovely day - a wonderful brunch with friends at our favorite waterfront restaurant.  Then, dinner out at one of the best restaurants in the area - Bern's Steakhouse.  

Kinda takes the edge off of adding another year.


----------

